# DIY Pill-Mix



## delveree

Hey im looking for the exact ingridietnts for XTC Pills. So what are the exact ingridients ? color, microcristalline Cellulose and Silikon? What Else is necessary to geht a nice shiny Solid Pill?
IT would bei great If someon could Tell me the correct percencages of the different ingridients.

Thx in advance!!
Cheers!


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

The process of making pills is a multistep process, read the article first.
The composition of XTC can vary:
The main ingredient is MDMA.
The auxiliary ingredient can be different substances, depending on what properties the pill is supposed to have.
The exact composition is chosen by the technologist at the factory.


----------



## delveree

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> The process of making pills is a multi-step process, read the article first.
> The composition of XTC can vary:
> The main ingredient is MDMA.
> The auxiliary ingredient can be different substances, depending on what properties the pill is supposed to have.
> The exact composition is chosen by the technologist at the factory.



Marvin Popcorn SuttonThx i already onwn that. I choose to recreate the receip for the pill Mix on YouTube and t His Forum and already own the or at least Most of the ingridients. My question was, what are the percencages of the different sunstances. There ist Something in this Forum but im Not Sure If those are exact Figures.


----------



## delveree

Up ! pleased Help! Cant find any officionall information

Found this Not sire if thats accurate .

Lets say a want to presss 1000x xtc tablet with 400 mg total weight and with .150mg mdma

- 150 mg = .150g of mdma x 1000 (150g mdma)

- 1% of 400mg = 0.004g of Colloidal Silicia x 1000 (4g Colloidal silicia)

- 3% of 400 mg = 0.012g of Magnesium Stearate x 1000 (12g Magnesium Stearate)

150+04+12 = 0.166g 162.4g
.400g - 0.166g = 237.6g OF Microcrstayalline Cellulose

Total - 166g MDMA ACTIVE ingrident + 237.6 = 443g total mix 

Any help with be appriciate, ofcorse i do Geometric Dilution and color dye, micro pan .


----------



## Unreacted Freebase

Greetings, 

20-50% MCC
20-50% Di calcium phosphate or DC grade Lactose
1% Colloidal Silicia
0.5-1% Magnesium stearate.


----------



## delveree

ALI27R said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 20-50% MCC
> 20-50% Di calcium phosphate or DC grade Lactose
> 1% Colloidal Silicia
> 0.5-1% Magnesium stearate.



ALI27RThx a Lot !!


----------



## delveree

The only wuestion is where to buy the collodial silica Powder locally. I Font want to Order it online


----------



## Unreacted Freebase

only you know where locally is. you can try small science/chemical stores. 
or big food/pharma supplier but they usually have a MOQ, forcing you to take a big amount and It is a nightmare working with Colloidal Silicia.


----------



## btcboss2022

Hello,

Special mix formulas for that are sold online with all necessary products and colours. Firmapress for example.
Thanks.


----------



## delveree

btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Special mix formulas for that are sold online with all necessary products and colours. Firmapress for example.
> Thanks.



btcboss2022I already own all the ingridients except the colloidial silica. 
And i dont want to order ist online because i want to start aus soon as possible.

Is there Something i could Substitute the collodial silica?
What about "normal" (Kieselerde in Germany) silica you can buy at a local pharmacy?
Would tust Work too?


----------



## Unreacted Freebase

Many people don't even use it. So give it a try.
Just mix your ingredients thoroughly and try to never use a blender for anything as that could create a lot of super fines, giving you bad flow for your ingredients.


----------



## delveree

ALI27R said:


> Many people don't even use it. So give it a try.
> Just mix your ingredients thoroughly and try to never use a blender for anything as that could create a lot of super fines, giving you bad flow for your ingredients.



ALI27RThx a Lot i'll let you Knie how ist worked today. Cheers!


----------



## delveree

The pills seem to bei stabile but i wonder how to get them shiny? I think there is some chemical wich dies this.
Any recomendations?


----------



## Unreacted Freebase

what are your ratios and ingredients you used?
What type of press do you have


----------



## delveree

ALI27R said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 20-50% MCC
> 20-50% Di calcium phosphate or DC grade Lactose
> 1% Colloidal Silicia
> 0.5-1% Magnesium stearate.



ALI27RMade with a diy handpress.


----------



## Stimplobibb

Is



ALI27R said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 20-50% MCC
> 20-50% Di calcium phosphate or DC grade Lactose
> 1% Colloidal Silicia
> 0.5-1% Magnesium stearate.



ALI27RHello please help!
20/50% percent is a lot of difference between them. What are the exact percentages for making XTC?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

The exact proportions are chosen through a trial batch. First the dosage of the active ingredient is selected, then the proportions of the excipients are selected. The same proportions on different press machines can produce pills of different quality. The raw materials may also vary from batch to batch. Each batch must be tested, and the proportions adjusted before launching. This is why there is such a tolerance in the proportions of the excipients.


----------



## delveree

Stimplobibb said:


> Is
> 
> Hello please help!
> 20/50% percent is a lot of difference between them. What are the exact percentages for making XTC?



StimplobibbI have used 49% MCC, 49% di Calcium Phosphat, 1% silica and 1% Magnesium sterate. No coloring for testing.
To make ist easy i made a batch of 10g. Before i got the silica ( its really hard to handle because ist so powdery) i made pills without it and got pills wich where more unstable and broker into dust much faster.

Im not 100% sure but i think i have read about an ingridient wich makes the Pille more shiny.

For example pills from the famouse qdance crew where super shiny and perfectly made. 
I know they had much better pillpresses but was it really the Machines wich gave them this Special look?


----------



## delveree

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> The exact proportions are chosen through a trial batch. First the dosage of the active ingredient is selected, then the proportions of the excipients are selected. The same proportions on different press machines can produce pills of different quality. The raw materials may also vary from batch to batch. Each batch must be tested and the proportions adjusted before launching. This is why there is such a tolerance in the proportions of the excipients.



Marvin Popcorn SuttonOK thx i think that will BE a hard Task for me...


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

the glossy appearance of the tablets can be given with the help of the glaze


----------



## Unreacted Freebase

From your post it seems you need higher compaction force. Make sure your machine can generate the necessary force or/and that you you are filling the die hole as necessary. 
Flow issues will have you scratching your head thinking your pressure is out, when in fact there is not enough powder to make a full hard tablet.
If you don't feel any resistance when pressing the tablet then there is not enough compaction being generated to create a hard and shiny tablet.
Adding raws like crystal mdma make the tablet-mix denser so it compacts harder and shinier. Metallic color additives also help create a harder and shinier tablet over a plain white mix.


----------



## ModusVivendi

Hello,

what colouring can I use? It needs to be insoulable in water. I have a hard time to find something on the internet. I saw that chlorophyll could be what I am looking for. Please provide me with some help.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Unreacted Freebase

Do some research on pigments/dyes/lakes and micas. Once you have identified a suitable type you can easily source and purchase from Alibaba or find a smaller supplier local to you.


----------



## Jacka

I have a tdp-0 machine to make pills, but not the excipients such as Colloidal Silicon, Magnesium Stearate, Microcrstayalline Cellulose and Di calcium phosphate, they are difficult to obtain in my country.
I have seen that starch and talc have many functions of excipients, in what proportion could I use starch and talc to replace most of the excipients already mentioned to make 200mg or 250mg pills?


----------



## William Dampier

Jacka said:


> I have a tdp-0 machine to make pills, but not the excipients such as Colloidal Silicon, Magnesium Stearate, Microcrstayalline Cellulose and Di calcium phosphate, they are difficult to obtain in my country.
> I have seen that starch and talc have many functions of excipients



JackaStarch and talc, they are not suitable as binders. Only recently I saw a topic about ephedrine tablets with a binding povidone. Maybe it is available in your country? There are also ways to do pills without binders, but this is not possible for all substances, you need controlled crystallization for a certain size of crystals.


----------



## Saymynamehsb

My own experience:
Cheapest way of Making Ecstasy pills from MDMA without a pill press


----------

